# Noodling Question



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

So the law says...

Ohio administrative rule 1501:31-13-01 (A4) states: All fish may be taken by hand except Bullheads, Catfish, Coho, Chinook or Pink Salmon statewide, and Walleye and Sauger in the Maumee and Sandusky rivers

I saw some guys noodling last year. They caught a big shovelhead but released it right away. So since they released it right away was what they were doing legal?


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

My guess is that it's legal. That would be the same as you catching a fish that is protected during the spawn or under the legal size limit and releasing it. They could be doing it for the sport or they may be targeting another species.

As long as they don't keep it, I believe it is legal.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Here is the definition of "taking" in the same chapter.

(BBBBB) "Take" or "taking" includes pursuing, shooting, hunting, killing, trapping, angling, fishing with a trotline, or netting any clam, mussel, crayfish, aquatic insect, fish, frog, turtle, wild bird, or wild quadruped and any lesser act, such as wounding, or placing, setting, drawing, or using any other device for killing or capturing any wild animal, whether it results in killing or capturing the animal or not. It includes every attempt to kill or capture and every act of assistance to any other person in killing or capturing or attempting to kill or capture a wild animal.

It sounds like it is illegal, even if the fish is only captured. A good question for ODNR's Legal Team (probably Ohio Attorney General's office).


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

It sounds to me that it's legal EXCEPT in the Maumee And Sandusky rivers.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

todd61 said:


> It sounds to me that it's legal EXCEPT in the Maumee And Sandusky rivers.


*and Walleye and Sauger in the Maumee and Sandusky rivers*

Walleye & Sauger in Maumee/Sandusky only.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> *and Walleye and Sauger in the Maumee and Sandusky rivers*
> 
> Walleye & Sauger in Maumee/Sandusky only.


You're right Mushi. I read the op wrong.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Per Mushi&#8217;s quote, what they were doing was illegal whether they released it or not. Just the act of attempting to catch one by hand is illegal, and it would be tough to say they didn&#8217;t know what it was when they grabbed it. I doubt many officers would make a big stink about what they did, but you never know.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Just tell them you were noodling for the elusive LMR muskie, or go on down to Kintucky to get your noodling fix.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know why it's illegal here? I would never even think about noodling but curious as to why it's illegal. The topic came up at work 2 days ago and I told my coworker that it's illegal them he asked why but I had no response.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

MIGHTY said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone know why it's illegal here? I would never even think about noodling but curious as to why it's illegal. The topic came up at work 2 days ago and I told my coworker that it's illegal them he asked why but I had no response.


If I had to guess it would be, because you are taking the fish off the nest most of the time. It's always during spawn when you hear of people noodling catfish. Just what I think though, who knows?


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

That's what I was figuring. Something to do with causing stress and the possibility of screwing up it's nest/eggs. Those guys that do noodle on those shows are pretty gutsy. I get paranoid wading in creeks, I could never imagine doing something like that


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Mushijobah said:


> *and Walleye and Sauger in the Maumee and Sandusky rivers*
> 
> Walleye & Sauger in Maumee/Sandusky only.










I'd LOVE to see someone catch a Walleye noodling...


----------



## Saugernut (Apr 22, 2013)

Dang, I got excited thought this thread was gonna be about turtling lol


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

I would say that it is legal just like you don't get a ticket for snagging a walleye in the maumee unless you keep it. Seems to be a direct correlation to the reg. now if they decide to go after you under some sort of wildlife harassment statute then who knows. Although it could come down to stated intention because in the walleye run your intention is not to snag a walleye vs for example in a single hook only trout stream where using a treble will get you a ticket. You could always say you were searching for extra smooth river rocks.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

If what Mushijobah posted is accurate, it sounds like they can get you six ways to Sunday if they wanted to, as usual.

Let us know the outcome of the trial.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Mushijobah said:


> Here is the definition of "taking" in the same chapter.


You answered my question, I needed to know what the definition of 'taken' was to answer the OP.

I'd say illegal OSG.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I would suggest watching "girls gone noodling". Its a classic!


----------



## sopo716 (Mar 25, 2013)

That is NOT legal, kept or not kept. 

Two reasons its not legal to hand fish/noodle. 1. It is very unsafe, lots of ways to drown. 2. Protecting these species while they are in the reproduction process.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

sopo716 said:


> That is NOT legal, kept or not kept.
> 
> Two reasons its not legal to hand fish/noodle. 1. It is very unsafe, lots of ways to drown. 2. Protecting these species while they are in the reproduction process.


 I doubt they care about it being unsafe...otherwise ice fishing would be illegal too...and many other things....but reason#2, protecting the species for reproduction, would be a very solid reason.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Saugernut said:


> Dang, I got excited thought this thread was gonna be about turtling lol


We used to catch snappers when we were kids at a now closed campground in Edinburg. We would Wade around till we spooked one than chase down the trail of air bubbles. Once you caught up to it you'd step on it then go under and grab it's tail. Used to get some big boys and somehow none of us ever lost a finger


----------

